# Jamestown 3-D



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

does anybody have the results from the Jamestown 3-D shoot from March 2-4 I would like to see them thanks


----------



## bowhunt23 (Aug 31, 2006)

This link should take you to the NDBA tournament results page. i saw that jamestown had thier results on thier.

http://www.ndbowhunters.org/tourny_results1.htm


----------

